

Naveen is Leaving Foursquare - uptown
http://naveenium.com/stream/next

======
gms
Irrespective of Naveen's departure, Foursquare seems like one of those
companies that had its time, but it's clear now it won't have a place in the
future.

~~~
asanwal
Two of the firm's investors are buying more shares in the company, and the
valuation is rumored to be $700 million. How is it clear that it won't have a
place in the future when those two data points suggest something very
different?

I'm not a user of FourSquare, but the comment struck me as far from a fact.

~~~
kmfrk
I think it's just one of those companies whose worth is not obvious. I suck at
figuring out how services monetize their data, but as I understand, their API
is nothing to scoff at.

Maybe it's more of a data service than a social service now?

------
ahelwer
Three years. Every time you see a post like this it's three years. What
changes at that time?

~~~
suking
Maybe 3 year vesting - although 4 year is more common. But 75% vested of a big
company is fine.

~~~
staunch
Third option is that he was credited 1 year for work done prior to the
investment. That happens sometimes.

------
sneak
The question I'm left with after reading this: Why? The comments suggest it's
because he got paid. Why not stay on and work on cool stuff, if the company is
actually valuable?

------
robk
Presumably he took quite a bit of money off the table in the secondary that
went down last week. Good for him.

------
mycodebreaks
I think these location based applications are like a wave.. People ride
it,enjoy it and then get onto another wave...
<https://twitter.com/#!/vkhosla/status/59390622209015808>

------
robk
Traffic growth remains strong, particularly ex-US
[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=foursquare.com&sa=N](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=foursquare.com&sa=N)

------
benackles
What's up with the lack of capitalization?

p { text-transform: lowercase; }

~~~
johnx123-up
No, he didn't capitalize in his original post itself. Check the source of
HTML. I think, it's because he's from Madurai, India (my classmate knows him
well).

------
matthiasb
I am getting: " Error establishing a database connection "

------
veyron
Content:

    
    
        three years ago this week, when dennis and i were putting the finishing touches on the vision for this company, we had a hundred or so beta testers who helped us reach the finish line. we went down to sxsw to tell the world about foursquare.
    
        it’s hard to believe that now, three years later, instead of one hundred beta testers, the company has over a hundred incredibly talented employees helping us realize that vision. and they’re building amazing things.
    
        in that time, i’ve worn a ton of hats: from product to engineering, from funding rounds to roadshows, from recruiting to evangelizing. but, after three years, i feel i’ve done all i can do and i’m moving on. dennis and i have been discussing timing for a while, and we decided that now, on this anniversary, it feels right to begin the transition. so this will be my last month working at foursquare. over the course of the next few weeks, i’m going to be taking a step back as my final projects near their release.
    
        i’ve always been here for the company and i always will be. i look quietly around the office every once in a while as the team works (not. creepy. at. all.) and i can’t tell you how proud i am of everyone. we’ve brought together an incredibly special group – one that’s going to go down in history – and they’re going to keep making us all proud.
    
        going forward, i’m going to continue to be connected to the company: i’m on the board, i’ll still be advising, and i’m obviously going to be the single most vocal user. but the spring is time for things that are new, and i realize that i have a desire to do something new as well. i’m not sure about my exact next steps, but i’ll probably get back to what i love most – being an entrepreneur, learning and building new things.
    
        three years ago, we took an idea and threw it into the world. i’m going to miss the crazy intensity that is foursquare, but am excited to see where it all goes from here.

